# Going to be using Paypal as gateway and merchant acct but..



## tshirtnewbie (Jun 24, 2007)

don't want to use there shopping cart only..I see that they are compatible with many carts mentioned on here but my one question is..


*Which cart is easier to use with paypal AND also allows the customer to compare shipping costs/option from different shipping carriers?*


If there is no really top easy one,

Which at least allows the comparison of the most shipping options.


I really find this feature useful as it always useful when I shop online to see what USPS, UPS, Fedex, DHL, etc will cost me to ship my order.

This will also save me time on trying to figure out which carriers I want to use..this way it is up to the customer.


Any info is appreciated!


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

I use paypal for my shopping cart and it has been working pretty well. you might want to check out zen cart


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

tshirtnewbie said:


> don't want to use there shopping cart only..I see that they are compatible with many carts mentioned on here but my one question is..
> 
> 
> *Which cart is easier to use with paypal AND also allows the customer to compare shipping costs/option from different shipping carriers?*
> ...


Most shopping carts have that feature.

I usually recommend cubecart, but I think most any shopping cart can give your customers shipping options.

*Side tip:* instead of putting a "lead in" as your topic title, _put your actual question as your topic title_. That way you'll better attract the people who might have an answer for you


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

I use paypal shopping cart, there are option in shipping in paypal, if you will log in to your account you will see PROFILE , then SELLING PREFERENCES then go to SHIPPING PREFERENCES. Then you can cahnge your shipping options


----------



## tshirtnewbie (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks will check it out!


----------



## nickycc (Feb 23, 2007)

MYDAMIT said:


> I use paypal shopping cart, there are option in shipping in paypal, if you will log in to your account you will see PROFILE , then SELLING PREFERENCES then go to SHIPPING PREFERENCES. Then you can cahnge your shipping options



I too am setting up a paypal cart (initially until I see how my sales go) but in regards to shipping preferences the only options that seem available through paypal are: 
*Flat Amount* - Calculate a flat shipping amount based on the total amount of the purchase. 
OR 
*Percentage* - Calculate the shipping amount based on a percentage of the total amount of the purchase.

BUT I want to set it up so the shipping costs will change depending on where the goods are to be shipped as well as based on the purchase.
For example: I am based in NZ - so if I have a buyer based in the US the shipping will be more than if I am shipping within NZ...

Does anyone know if paypal allows more complex options? I have been looking at Zencart but just can't get my head around it as I only do basic web design... so hence thought I'd use paypal directly initially until I get enough funds to pay a techie to do my backend...

Thoughts?


----------



## tshirtnewbie (Jun 24, 2007)

nickycc said:


> I too am setting up a paypal cart (initially until I see how my sales go) but in regards to shipping preferences the only options that seem available through paypal are:
> *Flat Amount* - Calculate a flat shipping amount based on the total amount of the purchase.
> OR
> *Percentage* - Calculate the shipping amount based on a percentage of the total amount of the purchase.
> ...


 
I noticed the same thing to regarding paypal. 

*Did you find out anything yet?*


----------



## nickycc (Feb 23, 2007)

no nothing yet - i put in a query to paypal yesterday too so if I find out more will let you know.
Cheers


----------



## tshirtnewbie (Jun 24, 2007)

ok. 

thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

nickycc said:


> I too am setting up a paypal cart (initially until I see how my sales go) but in regards to shipping preferences the only options that seem available through paypal are:
> *Flat Amount* - Calculate a flat shipping amount based on the total amount of the purchase.
> OR
> *Percentage* - Calculate the shipping amount based on a percentage of the total amount of the purchase.
> ...



That's another one of the reasons why I always recommend NOT using PayPal for your shopping cart (it's better instead to take the time to setup a real shopping cart like oscommerce, zencart, cubecart, etc). 

Aside from having a non-user friendly add to cart action (pop up window), it also has very limiting shipping options.


----------



## nickycc (Feb 23, 2007)

this was their reply - which is no more than what i knew in the first place!!!

"Thank you for contacting PayPal. We apologize for the delay in 
responding to your service request regarding shipping charges.

To override the shipping rates set in your profile, check the 
transaction level override checkbox (transaction level override "ON") 
and include the shipping amount in the button code. The amount you 
specify in the button code will override your profile settings.

To enable transaction-based override:
1. Log in to your account at http://www.paypal.com/.
2. Click the "Profile" subtab. 
3. In the Selling Preferences column, click "Shipping Calculations."
4. Select the shipping method and click "Edit." 
5. Select "Yes" for Override shipping methods per transaction. 
6. Click "Save Changes." 
Thank you for being part of the PayPal community."

I think I'll have to bite the bullet and opt for zencart or oscommerce...


----------



## nickycc (Feb 23, 2007)

Found on Paypal support forums...
We're excited to announce that we've launched new and improved shipping calculator features.
Now you can setup shipping rates by order weight, quantity, or amount. Also, you can setup different shipping rates for domestic and international destinations.
Plus, you can offer shipping choices to your customer by setting up multiple shipping methods for the same destination. 
To setup your shipping rates, simply select “Shipping Calculations” in your PayPal profile.
Enjoy increased control and flexibility setting up shipping rates!
We appreciate your feedback and look forward to continuing to serve your business needs.
Message Edited by damon on 09-03-2007 04:56 PM

So it suggests this feature is in fact available - BUT only to US members... not available to Australian, NZ or UK members yet.


----------



## Evenshirtchris (Oct 13, 2007)

I would recommend an E-Commerce platform where all of the back end is aleady built and you have multiple shippers, payment methods, etc already uilt into the software. 

I am a big fan of Mosntercommerce since they don't charge transactiosn fees, you can set up custom shipping and discounts and taxes are automatically calculated.

I would also check out websitepros and volusion


----------

